# Sudan vs. Orchard Blend



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

So, I'm debating on whether I should buy Sudan Grass Hay or Orchard Blend Grass Hay. I'll be feeding whatever hay I get to my horses. I just don't know what hay is better. I hear people saying that Sudan is not good for feeding to horses, and I hear that it is fine to feed them it. The Sudan Grass hay that is for sale is like a green color and weighs 70-80 lbs. Whereas, the grass hay is dark green and weighs 65-70 lbs. Does the weight of that grass hay matter? I heard it means that it isn't really full of nutrients but I want to get your guys opinion on it. So, I'm going to put it like this. After hearing about both different hays-- What hay would you buy?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You have listed Orchard blend hay....what is the Orchard grass blended with and is this first cutting orchard grass, second cutting, etc.?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Vol: It just says Grass Hay Orchard Blend. And it just gives the results of the first and second cutting. The website is burksbarn.com


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

According to some outstanding horse vets down at Canyon TX , sorghum/cane type hay is hard on a horses urinary system. What I have seen that is with a small amount of horses, I grew up with horses and they have ate feed before but we never let them have it all the time. Hell with old cow horses they will eat almost everything. Horses dont like being scoped either ! We had a good ranch horse that could not stretch out and pee , it would just dribble . Come to find out he had stones , the vets claimed it was from him having access to sorghum feed/sudan . I dont think the horse could of had too damn much of it being he was off a ranch west of Laramie WY. Here I will keep out good wheat hay or oat hay.Keep in mind a horse has 1 stomach as a bovine has 3 . I have about a 1/2 section of sudan laying in the windrow right now, but no plans on feeding any to the horses. BtW welcome buckaroo


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I looked into the topic of sorghum/sudan types of hay for horses in detail last year as I had grown some Sorghum/sudangrass hay for a guy with cattle and he backed out on it and hay was getting low last winter and I had people wanting to buy it for there horses. The first thing I found out was there is a lot of misinformation about it but after sorting through it and talking to different people this is what I came up with. The main danger of sudan types of hay is the prussic acid that can be found in the plant which is the main cause of the urinary problems know as cystitis and if found in enough quantity in the plant can cause cynaide poisoning. But during the curing process of hay the prussic acid dissipates so properly cured hay should not have this danger, only if you were to graze it would it be an issue.

The other issue with sudan types of hay is nitrate poisoning......this occurs if too much nitrogen was applied or you are experiencing a drought where the plant could not use the nitrogen and was accumulating it in the plant. This danger does not go away with the curing process of hay but the hay can be tested if you think this could be an issue with the weather you had to see if the nitrates are at a safe level. This issue is not unique to sorghum or sudan types of hay and can also happen in millet and small grain hay if the conditions are right.

These issues can happen to cattle as well but it's not near as big of a deal if a beef cow dies as someone's pet horse. In fact cattle are more susceptible to nitrate poisoning than horses. I sold the hay for horses and had no problems and the horses supposedly loved the stuff and I have people waiting for it as soon as I cut it this year.

As far as the question which is better, that depends on what maturity each hay was harvested at. Sudan cut when small probably would be better than mature orchard but if the sudan was 8 foot tall the orchard is likely better.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cline I beg to differ on a horse v cow dying. All perspective. Plus I couldr replace a horse cheap. Price a cow lately?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Cline I beg to differ on a horse v cow dying. All perspective. Plus I couldr replace a horse cheap. Price a cow lately?


 Very true.....but a pet horse probably has more sentimental value than a cow and the sentimental value is what would be hard to replace.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh ok. Yeah, I'm just new to this so I've been trying to get as much experience as I possibly can. I was wondering, does a 65- 70lb bale not that good? I've heard that it isn't good because that means it doesn't have enough nutrients and so on. The bales that I'm looking at are at that weight, but they pretty green in color. What do you all think?

P.S. Thanks for all of the responds!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Weight is in relation to size. Someone theoretically package (bale) 70# of good hay or 70# of bad hay.

How long have you had your horse?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I eecommend reading every old topic in this forum that you can. You will learn a lot.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Deadmoose: Ok, over here a three stringed bale of orchard grass is running for $18. So, do you think I could sell a 70lb, tested hay, and rich in color for like $16? I just want to know if its worth it. Do most people not like smaller bales?

I have had horses for 8 years. Alright, I think I will read as much as possible! Thanks!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

panhandle9400 said:


> According to some outstanding horse vets down at Canyon TX , sorghum/cane type hay is hard on a horses urinary system. .Keep in mind a horse has 1 stomach as a bovine has 3 .


I agree Sudan type can cause horses to have kidney problems. Horses have the most delicate digestive system of any animal I know of. Local dairyman had to euthanize one of his horses because of it eating Sudan caused urinary problems. I disagree that bovines have only three stomachs because they have four stomachs


----------

